# Have you ever struggled with internet addiction?



## Kitsune (May 4, 2022)

I'm definitely glued to my phone too much. 



> What Is An Internet Addiction?
> 
> Internet and computer use are ingrained in contemporary society and have changed the way we live our lives more than any other technological medium yet. Despite this, relatively little is known about the effects of internet addiction on psychological functioning, mental health, and general well-being. Just last year, data from the Pew Research Center showed that 77% of Americans connect to the internet on a daily basis. While many believe that surfing the web or binging cat videos on YouTube is a relatively harmless act, there are some people who spend so much of their time using a computer or the internet that it has begun to interfere with their daily lives. When an action or desire becomes a hindrance and takes precedence over the most important aspects of one’s life, like relationships, work, and school, it can become classified as an addiction.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## God sl4yer (May 4, 2022)

Yes, i am addicted to these forums right now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shieldbounce (May 4, 2022)

We're literally encouraged to use the internet for almost everything these days. For shopping, to searching for info (because who needs a library these days?), gaming, VR, and even grocery shopping.

But the main thing that people are going to be using the internet for is...socialization.

Hard to break free of something that's eventually going to become a human need being (not so subtly) pushed onto everyone and they'll just have to go along with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 4, 2022)

I don't have any hobby that requires me to step outside to see the Sun so I guess I'm "addicted" though I can live without internet, I would just be bored to death.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 4, 2022)

Spend a lot of time online, these days mostly while writing. I keep my browser open to play music or look up things (in the case of fan fiction to use wikis).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Pilaf (May 4, 2022)

The way I look at it, is that if what's right in front of me wants my attention, it should make an attempt to be more interesting or affirming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 4, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> The way I look at it, is that if what's right in front of me wants my attention, it should make an attempt to be more interesting or affirming.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 4, 2022)

Struggled ? I'm living with Internet Addiction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

Worst is that you work on a computer all day and then stuck on your phone all night / before work. Story of my life.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 4, 2022)

i'm not sure. i use the phone/computer for work as well as entertainment/social.

i don't think i could cope without internet- but i _think _that's normal? 

i try to do other things like read books, work out, go for walks etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (May 4, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i try to do other things like read books, work out, go for walks etc.


 but will you turn the speed on the treadmill / slow your pace down if you get  text notifications?


----------



## UtahCrip (May 4, 2022)

no, the only thing im addicted to is getting this paper.


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2022)

It is irreplaceable how fast you can find irl information online - shop address, service phone, bus route, some working hours, etc. I do check this stuff immediately I need it, but I also have a thing for irl shopping, and I like to look out of the windows in cafes more than stare into the phone. I would get somewhat bored without movies but I can spend days in silence and not feel uncomfortable. Offline games are fun too. Idk it would be troublesome without it, but manageable.  Work would suffer though.


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2022)

that'd be like saying we have an electric power   addiction.


----------



## jesusus (May 5, 2022)

Internet is boring sometimes, but I have nothing better to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 5, 2022)

pfft said:


> but will you turn the speed on the treadmill / slow your pace down if you get  text notifications?



hmm it depends. i like to warm up with a max incline walk- if i get a message at that point, i will check

if i'm sprinting, ill wait until my run is over


----------



## Yamato (May 6, 2022)

No.
But I used to be on forums too much for a bit.


----------



## dergeist (May 6, 2022)

I'll find out today, I'm going to Turkey for around 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## jesusus (May 6, 2022)

dergeist said:


> I'll find out today, I'm going to Turkey for around 2 weeks.


See you in 2 weeks, I will represent your fav, Cucknato, while you are away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Swarmy (May 6, 2022)

If only I could be able to transfer my consciousness online... I wouldn't cause I like having a slow decaying organic body that feels both pain and pleasure thus reminding me why I should treasure each and every moment on this grey planet.

But yes I suppose I was a tad bit attached to the net back in mid 00s, and by the net I mean this place and the people I met here.
Chatting from 7 pm to 3-4 am nonstop back in 09 wasn't that uncommon and while I wholeheartedly enjoyed it it did rob me of many other possible experiences. One might say the net life killed my gaming life the moment I became active on here and other online merry pubs.

Since then however I got my ass kicked in by life several times enough to make me realise how precious time and life are and how having the ability to be alone can feel liberating and productive at times.

Also nowadays the net boils down to politics, pseudo-porn and neo-religiosity so yeah, no.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (May 6, 2022)

Meh - I used to be much worse. I think I have a healthy balance now with relationships, media, and the like IRL/online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (May 7, 2022)

I didn't even notice it was 1am while shitposting, make of that what you will

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 7, 2022)

Yeah I spend too much time on NF lol I need to be more productive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (May 7, 2022)

Brian said:


> I didn't even notice it was 1am while shitposting, make of that what you will


This.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 7, 2022)

Every single fucking day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amol (May 7, 2022)

As a Computer Engineer my both work and entertainment happens online.

So I guess I qualify for this category.

I honestly would be lost if I don't have internet for full day which is weird because just 6 years ago, I didn't use to have internet.

Now it is one of my need.


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2022)

Absolutely. Work + entertainment is online, I might be active and moving about but goddamn phone is always being picked up to refresh/see what's new. I hate it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Subarashii (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, why tf do you think I'm on here all the time?


----------



## Lmao (May 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Absolutely. Work + entertainment is online, I might be active and moving about but *goddamn phone is always being picked up to refresh/see what's new. I hate it.*


Phones have become integral parts of our everyday lives, everything is pretty much linked to it in some shape or form.

I don't think that's necessarily bad either, whether we like it or not times change and so do we.

When I moved country I had to work 12 hours a day for 7 months, and while I did have my phone with me during that time I had very limited access to the internet and even when I did I was usually either too busy or too tired to browse it.

Regardless of what people say, you get used to limited/no internet rather fast, it does suck at first and it's really boring but eventually you find other things to do.


----------



## Shrike (May 8, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Phones have become integral parts of our everyday lives, everything is pretty much linked to it in some shape or form.
> 
> I don't think that's necessarily bad either, whether we like it or not times change and so do we.
> 
> ...


Bro, it's very bad. The attention span is shattered for most people, your brain is hooked to the dopamine of constant flow of information. I see how people grab their phones mid conversion when we are just sitting in a coffeehouse because they feel like they need that fix. It's not good to go to bed with phone in hand and waking up to grabbing the phone to see who wrote and what's up - which I am doing right now. 

It's not for nothing that one of the key people fron YouTube, Facebook etc prohibit their kids to have a phone 1 hour before bed and after waking up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

no, and frankly that's not a real addiction the rooms do not treat it as such.
if you really struggle then start making content, you'll stay offline long enough.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> frankly that's not a real addiction the rooms do not treat it as such.


I strongly disagree. It obviously varies a lot, ranging from a persistent distraction to something more serious like internet gambling or excessive online shopping. But I think it could definitely be classified as an addiction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I strongly disagree. It obviously varies a lot, ranging from a persistent distraction to something more serious like internet gambling or excessive online shopping. But I think it could definitely be classified as an addiction.


then those would be gambling or shopping addictions. things which are actually treated as real addictions in the rooms.
"the rooms" being rehab clinics.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> then those would be gambling or shopping addictions. things which are actually treated as real addictions in the rooms.
> "the rooms" being rehab clinics.


Fair enough, but I still think the accessibility of those things being online plays a key role and should still be considered part of the addiction. There are other types too if you skim that article. You’ve read those stories of people so addicted to online gaming they almost die of dehydration or whatever. That’s more than just a gaming addiction. Someone like that might actually need rehab.


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Fair enough, but I still think the accessibility of those things being online plays a key role and should still be considered part of the addiction. There are other types too if you skim that article. You’ve read those stories of people so addicted to online gaming they almost die of dehydration or whatever. That’s more than just a gaming addiction. Someone like that might actually need rehab.


yes the online world has made the physical world smaller, there are consequences for that like easier access to vices, but it's the vices that remain a problem, the internet just removed the need for travel to meet those vices.
don't have to travel to casino now, i can just find an online casino.
don't have to travel to shops to make purchases, i can make them at home.

as for gaming, lol, that was treated as a real addiction in the rooms for a while, but it seemingly fell to the wayside as patients would always RHT (refuse hospital treatment) for it. quite frankly some of those kids just needed to be spanked and sent outside as youths but that's a very politically incorrect position to take nowadays. more a parenting issue at the end of the day than an issue with the patient themselves.
that can however change with the VR generation, though i'm treating it more as an evolutionary filter at this point. if one forgets to take the headset off then we probably didn't want them here long term anyway affecting the gene pool, but i digress.
we shall just have to see what this brave new world has in store for us, be sure to guard your children this world is being made to devour their minds with impunity.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> quite frankly some of those kids just needed to be spanked and sent outside as youths but that's a very politically incorrect position to take nowadays. more a parenting issue at the end of the day than an issue with the patient themselves.





aiyanah said:


> i'm treating it more as an evolutionary filter at this point. if one forgets to take the headset off then we probably didn't want them here long term anyway affecting the gene pool, but i digress.


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

I'm addicted to this forum which is why I take breaks  


The only thing I can do in my free time is play computer games so I'm addicted to that as well

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> quite frankly some of those kids just needed to be spanked and sent outside as youths but that's a very politically incorrect position to take nowadays. more a parenting issue at the end of the day than an issue with the patient themselves.


physical punishment is way too merciful. If your child is addicted to the internet, it's way more useful to use that as a tool to enforce obedience.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> physical punishment is way too merciful. If your child is addicted to the internet, it's way more useful to use that as a tool to enforce obedience.



That doesn't sound very normal.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

real solutions for real problems. milquetoast america's making it's own problems though so really who cares. this is meant to be the same generation that is to keep china on a leash like LOL, can't even keep kids away from the mobile phones. clearly the current philosophy is not working.



Jim said:


> physical punishment is way too merciful. If your child is addicted to the internet, it's way more useful to use that as a tool to enforce obedience.


that worked so well that now people are peddling gaming and internet addiction as addictions.
that angle of attack already failed.
anyway, back to prepping for the grand prix.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> real solutions for real problems. milquetoast america's making it's own problems though so really who cares.


This isn’t an exclusively American thing though. A lot of the most severe cases of online gaming addiction come out of South Korea. That’s a country with some of the strictest parenting in the world.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> This isn’t an exclusively American thing though. A lot of the most severe cases of online gaming addiction come out of South Korea. That’s a country with some of the strictest parenting in the world.



Maybe strict parenting can aggravate an online gaming addiction? Parents who want their kids home and studying may unwittingly be pushing them towards online gaming as an outlet. Less opportunity to date or play sports or the like, after all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> that worked so well that now people are peddling gaming and internet addiction as addictions.
> that angle of attack already failed.
> anyway, back to prepping for the grand prix.


failed? Have you seen what a child will do to get internet access back? It's quite effective.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> then those would be gambling or shopping addictions. things which are actually treated as real addictions in the rooms.
> "the rooms" being rehab clinics.


The short answer is this is untrue, the long answer is more complicated.

" Technologicaladdictions can be viewed as a subset of behavioral addictions (Marks, 1990) andfeature core components of addiction, such as, salience, mood modiﬁcation, toler-ance, withdrawal, conﬂict, and relapse (see Grifﬁths, 1996b)"

- Griffiths, M. (1998). Internet addiction: Does it really exist? In J. Gackenbach (Ed.), _Psychology and the Internet: Intrapersonal, interpersonal, and transpersonal implications_ (pp. 61–75). Academic Press.

Overlap with other forms of addiction and lack of consistency in methodology contribute to it not being in such things such as rehab centers.

- Griffiths, M. and Pontes, Halley and Kuss, D. (2015) Clinical psychology
of Internet addiction: a review of its conceptualization, prevalence,
neuronal processes, and implications for treatment. Neuroscience and
Neuroeconomics 2015 (4), pp. 11-23. ISSN 2230-3561.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 8, 2022)

I'm still pretending I'm on here every day because of the pandemic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> The short answer is this is untrue, the long answer is more complicated.
> 
> " Technologicaladdictions can be viewed as a subset of behavioral addictions (Marks, 1990) andfeature core components of addiction, such as, salience, mood modiﬁcation, toler-ance, withdrawal, conﬂict, and relapse (see Grifﬁths, 1996b)"
> 
> ...


look guys, i've run this script plenty enough by now.
i can give you the right answer, and you won't believe me because of some "expert" whose never been inside and believes they know what they are talking about (best interpretation, we know they're just peddling disinformation) and i'll be sat here, waiting for folks to get their observations from the real world, and when they do it's not like this comment will be revisited later for people to say "sorry" and tell me i was right.
if you want to believe that it's a real addiction, by all accounts do your thing.
i've allied with china, i have no time or capacity to care about western woes anymore and adults who stopped being capable of adulting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

Isn't a lot of China's youth addicted to gaming/internet/anime/waifus? Genshin Impact is from China. Also they made tiktok. 

I agree with you though. Western parents are terrible at parenting, so many dumbass kids superglued to their phones, games, internet, social media, and they are all the reason the internet and games have gotten fucking brainless and unoriginal.


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you won't believe me because of some "expert" whose never been inside and believes they know what they are talking about (best interpretation, we know they're just peddling disinformation) and i'll be sat here, waiting for folks to get their observations from the real world, and when they do it's not like this comment will be revisited later for people to say "sorry" and tell me i was right.


So you’re saying you know more than peer-reviewed academic publications and trained psychologists based on your own personal observations?



Fake news, everybody go home.


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Isn't a lot of China's youth addicted to gaming/internet/anime/waifus? .


in china, they've taken the decision making out of the parents hands and outlawed excessive video gaming for u18's.
they're limited to like 3 hours a week or something like that. they've got a surveillance state working already over there so no doubt the console switches off automatically after the set time has elapsed.
but i know how it goes here, i'm peddling fake news, even though i'm being proven right in real time about abortion being a eugenics project by a certain margaret sanger, and i'm still the bad man.

it's all good folks, i'll be here to OBSERVE all the heel turns some years later.
i'll spare everyone their blushes and not bookmark posts.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

Sometimes the simplest observations can give the most thorough answer. Walls of texts, however can muddle truths by focusing too much on data.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> So you’re saying you know more than peer-reviewed academic publications and trained psychologists based on your own personal observations?
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news, everybody go home.


it's funny, all that fake news over the years is now turning into real news, did you pay attention and note that or did it all go over your head, kits?
so either i gave you tomorrows news today, or you're just so brainwashed that you can't recall being given today's news yesterday.
either way, i'm watching, all the time, and you've failed the litmus test for awareness and memory retention so you're just a walking cartoon now, bafflingly enough on staff, tells the whole story really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> it's funny, all that fake news over the years is now turning into real news, did you pay attention and note that or did it all go over your head, kits?
> so either i gave you tomorrows news today, or you're just so brainwashed that you can't recall being given today's news yesterday.
> either way, i'm watching, all the time, and you've failed the litmus test for awareness and memory retention so you're just a walking cartoon now, bafflingly enough on staff, tells the whole story really.


Indeed, western society is hopeless, the parenting is abyssmal. Everywhere you go, parents have no concept of discipline, they let their kid's brains flooded with excess dopamine from smartphones and gaming consoles. Not that I prefer CCP though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Indeed, western society is hopeless, the parenting is abyssmal. Everywhere you go, parents have no concept of discipline, they let their kid's brains flooded with excess dopamine from smartphones and gaming consoles. Not that I prefer CCP though.


the ccp has simply implemented A solution, i doubt there is any primary solution that will be dubbed THE solution but they have a solution to the problem because they, frankly, care about safe guarding their future populace.
i don't agree with their solution but in a world where parents have been forced out the home to make living wage and the kids are to be raised by multimedia and the schools, it's one that's going to work regardless of what i personally think of it.
might scupper their eSports ambitions but i doubt the big wigs care about rich boys playthings enough to provide them a guaranteed pipeline of gaming talent, they've taken to importing players from korea anyway where these restrictions don't exist and likely never will even with kids getting lost in their eSports hierarchy chasing the dream of going pro.
it is what it is.
staffies here too scared of real conversations where they can't reference a study they've never read so they resort to censorship. they should be working for the ccp, they fit the bill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> look guys, i've run this script plenty enough by now.
> i can give you the right answer, and you won't believe me because of some "expert" whose never been inside and believes they know what they are talking about (best interpretation, we know they're just peddling disinformation) and i'll be sat here, waiting for folks to get their observations from the real world, and when they do it's not like this comment will be revisited later for people to say "sorry" and tell me i was right.
> if you want to believe that it's a real addiction, by all accounts do your thing.
> i've allied with china, i have no time or capacity to care about western woes anymore and adults who stopped being capable of adulting.


Facts don't care about your feelings. Your argument about 'experts' is dog whistle nonsense designed to make yourself feel smarter. Is real world experience useful? Yes. But, I don't need to do heroin to know it's addictive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> it's funny, all that fake news over the years is now turning into real news, did you pay attention and note that or did it all go over your head, kits?
> so either i gave you tomorrows news today, or you're just so brainwashed that you can't recall being given today's news yesterday.
> either way, i'm watching, all the time, and you've failed the litmus test for awareness and memory retention so you're just a walking cartoon now, bafflingly enough on staff, tells the whole story really.



The Lifestyle Lounge is a bit more strict compared to other sections so please present your points without including jabs like this. You can make your case towards Kitsune and disagree with her as much as you want in this thread without including stuff like this in your future replies. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> The Lifestyle Lounge is a bit more strict compared to other sections so please present your points without including jabs like this.


quotes from actual psychologists, therapists and psychiatrists who make a living trying to rehab addicts was called "fake news."
the jab is well earned regardless of what the rules state.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> quotes from actual psychologists, therapists and psychiatrists who make a living trying to rehab addicts was called "fake news."
> the jab is well earned regardless of what the rules state.


You did the same thing. You're just trying to justify being rude.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> You did the same thing. You're just trying to justify being rude.


can expert medical opinions be bought, yes or no?
you're too smart for this sg.


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> can expert medical opinions be bought, yes or no?
> you're too smart for this sg.


I mean I can literally say all the people in the rehabs you've seen are bought by big pharma or the mythical cannibal lizard men. What's your point?


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I mean I can literally say all the people in the rehabs you've seen are bought by big pharma


they're just ordinary people trying to make a living and not see return patients.
they aren't penning research papers because the patients are not research subjects to them.
your paper, which i strongly doubt you've read, is made by a researcher, not someone trying to heal people.
BIG DIFFERENCE

matter of fact, i shouldn't even whistleblow this one, but the medical experts who actually work in rehab clinics were frank enough with everyone there to say they would only treat gaming addiction if they needed to make extra money.
have you been in the rooms in any context, or do you just trust the faceless researcher who needs to guarantee grant money?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> they're just ordinary people trying to make a living and not see return patients.
> they aren't penning research papers because the patients are not research subjects to them.
> your paper, which i strongly doubt you've read, is made by a researcher, not someone trying to heal people.
> BIG DIFFERENCE
> ...


I at one point in my life was a researcher and your baseless attempt to attack the credibility of my statements by questioning my character is very apparent and quiet frankly the lowest form of argument outside of saying "ur mum".

You keep talking about conspiracies and such to discredit research except that same idea discredits your attempt to support your opinion. No, being in the room is not good enough to say they aren't bought. You don't know it could be just as true as your comment about the researchers. You just want to believe it like Fox Molder. So, let's be blunt you aren't making the logical connection because you have a vested personal interest in solidifying your world view rather than being challenged.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (May 8, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I at one point in my life was a researcher and your baseless attempt to attack the credibility of my statements by questioning my character is very apparent and quiet frankly the lowest form of argument outside of saying "ur mum".
> 
> You keep talking about conspiracies and such to discredit research except that same idea discredits your attempt to support your opinion. No, being in the room is not good enough to say they aren't bought. You don't know it could be just as true as your comment about the researchers. You just want to believe it like Fox Molder. So, let's be blunt you aren't making the logical connection because you have a vested personal interest in solidifying your world view rather than being challenged.


you lost bro it's over, you came in here wanting to tell me a fucking random ass rehab clinic is a big pharma front because you couldn't say expert medical opinions can't be bought.
it's over fam. i'm off to enjoy what's left of my evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> you lost bro it's over, you came in here wanting to tell me a fucking random ass rehab clinic is a big pharma front because you couldn't say expert medical opinions can't be bought.
> it's over fam. i'm off to enjoy what's left of my evening.


If this is your attempt at arguing I feel sad for the state of the cafe.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> so you're just a walking cartoon now, bafflingly enough on staff, tells the whole story really.


I’m not on the staff anymore fyi.  


aiyanah said:


> i'm off to enjoy what's left of my evening.


Bye


----------



## Santí (May 9, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> but i know how it goes here, i'm peddling fake news, even though i'm being proven right in real time about abortion being a eugenics project by a certain margaret sanger, and i'm still the bad man.


Actually this is totally fake.

Sanger herself went on the record regarding abortion many times and it's very clear she felt they should be avoided and that contraception was the only viable method of avoidance.

While she did overlap with negative eugenecists during her time, believing that society needs to limit births by those least able to afford children... This is probably because there was no true understanding of sociological phenomenon in her day.

Today we 100% understand that there is no better way to mess up human beings for their entire life than to have them raised in deprivation, exposed to the characteristics we know empirically occur disproportionally in those low income environments.

Ultimately, she was right about the social need to control the underclass population, just for the wrong reasons. It has nothing to do with genetics and their nature, it's because of the structural environment and the nurture which occurs.



> We estimate the impact of changes in abortion access in the early 1970s on the average living standards of cohorts born in those years. In particular, we address the selection inherent in the abortion decision: is the marginal child who is not born when abortion access increases more or less disadvantaged than the average child? Legalization of abortion in five states around 1970, followed by legalization nationwide due to the 1973 Roe v. Wade decision, generates natural variation which can be used to estimate the effect of abortion access. We find that cohorts born after abortion was legalized experienced a significant reduction in a number of adverse outcomes. Our estimates imply that the marginal child who was not born due to legalization would have been *70% more likely to live in a single parent family, 40% more likely to live in poverty, 50% more likely to receive welfare, and 35% more likely to die as an infant.* These selection effects imply that the legalization of abortion saved the government over $14 billion in welfare expenditures through 1994.



If you believe ultimately that it's better that a child be born poor than not be born at all, then there's nothing more I can say. But you have to come to terms that when you raise more people in fucked up environments, you get more fucked up people and public health sinks as a whole.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (May 9, 2022)

Hey guys just jumping in also to stay take some time away if you need to cool off and stay on topic.


----------



## Ashi (May 14, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> Yes, i am addicted to these forums right now.


This used to be me a few years ago.

I had a very unhealthy attachment to the forum and was very toxic for me personally and kept me from enjoying a lot of the shit I had going for me in life.


OT: Somewhat? But not beyond the pale of the average person these days who stays connected regularly at the end of the day it's more of a distraction when my imagination isn't enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 18, 2022)

I spend too much time on the Internet.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm on the internet a lot, esspecially this last year, but I wouldn't call it an addiction. An addiction is like an urge that you can't control. I can and have controlled my internet usage before, it's just that recently there's been no need for me to.

Just a few years ago, I went pretty much a year straight with almost zero internet from 5 am to 8 pm Monday thru Friday. I was busy so my phone was in my pocket all day unless I had to make a phone call.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 5, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I'm definitely glued to my phone too much.


Same here unfortunately. I'm posting from the bathroom.

Even when i play on the ps5 i still keep an eye on my phone.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Same here unfortunately. I'm posting from the bathroom.
> 
> Even when i play on the ps5 i still keep an eye on my phone.


Your phone is essentially a box designed to keep your attention constantly via all sorts of funny methods. Companies do copious amounts of research into what shade of red to make notifications to get you more likely to click it. So, I wouldn't be shocked to hear almost everyone say something like this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

I don't have a phone however I use my school chromebook for music, YouTube, everything.
My family doesn't go out much, us kids/teens are the ones who do the most. And my friends like doing certain things I can't, so. I guess I am. I want to talk to a group and fit in, without worrying if my mom'd be mad, so.. Ya know.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Do you guys think it was a coincidence that the year I barely used the internet was probably the best year of my life? And easily the most productive year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you guys think it was a coincidence that the year I barely used the internet was probably the best year of my life? And easily the most productive year.


I think it's just a coincidence.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> I think it's just a coincidence.


I'd say for it being the best year, yeah. Since some stuff had nothing to with the internet/time management. But productivity wise I don't think it was a coincidence.


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you guys think it was a coincidence that the year I barely used the internet was probably the best year of my life? And easily the most productive year.


I think there is probably a few things in there that would make you feel that way but that definitely could be part of it I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

